# Cage Complete



## ColdThirst (Jan 7, 2008)

this is what I did in my Grandpas' Shop today. God thing there was a lumber store nearby b/c I grossly under planned how much lumber I needed and also how much lumber costs, anyway all I have to do now is get the doors made, paint, and install the lights and Ill be done! Its 8'x27"x30" with room for a foot of substrate to be put in it. I think a Tegu would love it.








The enclosure below it is gonna be for my Boa when he gets older.

This is the progress of today. And now the tally is to $297.00 







This is the final painting, Still touchups to do.







And now installed the 2 florescent light fixtures with a 300w halogen flood and 2 switches on the end. The tallys up to $387.00






Those are the two plexiglass doors in front of it that are going on in a day or two.




Now with the doors on, and with the two 10.0 Reptisun bulbs the tallys to $436.00







This is a video of it finally done! All or only $497.00
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYRbgP4Edmk">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYRbgP4Edmk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## striggs (Jan 8, 2008)

looks good so far. can't wait 2 c it finished


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Lookin' good. That's going to be a little narrow for a possibly 4 foot long lizard. I built mine in (2) pieces (top & bottom) in the garage, moved them into the room and finished them.

http://tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=345


----------



## Joey (Jan 8, 2008)

How big is your tegu?? Lol nice cage you are gonna have one happy tegu


----------



## Lexi (Jan 8, 2008)

hahaha you can house that little kid in there!! good job on it.. i should take some pics of mine..but my room is really messy and i dont want people seeing it haha


----------



## dorton (Jan 8, 2008)

Very cool, its gonna be nice when its finished.


----------



## olympus (Jan 8, 2008)

That's a hell of a cage. Hats off to you very impressive.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 8, 2008)

So far so good, what do you plan on using to protect the bottom of the cage from excess moisture?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 8, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mike (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 9, 2008)

Great Job.
Someday I am going to build an 8 foot cage :wink: 

Brat!


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 11, 2008)

At the top are new pix of it as of tonight


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks pretty righteous bro. You got good carpenter skillz. I cant wait to get started on mine. I better get started too!


----------



## nat (Jan 12, 2008)

nice job! ouch on the price but that seems fairly average. I know for my tegu pen coming up, I am just going to buy a stock tank because I think if I ask my husband to build one more thin on this time off I won't have a husband anymore. ha ha 

I love how yours turned out there... good job


----------



## playlboi (Jan 12, 2008)

looking nice. props to you.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres the link to the finished product

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYRbgP4Edmk">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYRbgP4Edmk</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Lexi (Jan 13, 2008)

oh man it looks awesome!!! Great job!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 13, 2008)

looks awesome dude :dan


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 14, 2008)

Great Job! :roon 

Brat!


----------



## olympus (Jan 14, 2008)

:wnw


----------



## playlboi (Jan 14, 2008)

nice. good job on the enlcosure.


----------



## striggs (Jan 14, 2008)

looks good. looks similar to mine.


----------



## Mike (Jan 14, 2008)

It looks great, nice job.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Jan 14, 2008)

whoo, it looks so awesome!!!!! :-D


----------



## joshandjack (Jan 14, 2008)

nice cages, that looks like you have put a lot of work into building them. anyway, its more work than i woud ever do. and i think they look awesome.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 10, 2008)

The great thing is I have had no major problems with the wood or the paint in the cage. The only design flaw I have discovered is that plexiglass warps with heat and humidity, so with the cage being exactly 8' long, and the doors being exactly 4' long each, it was a perfect fit at first, but as soon as the enclosure heats up the doors expand or flex just enough to kinda jam them shut or not make them close properly, so since then I have had to trim the inside edges of both the doors very painstakingly to give them the clearance they need when it heats up to full temp during the day so they wont touch when they flex. So word to the wise plexi no matter how thick, and mine was quarter inch, will flex or warp to an extent and if your clearences are close it may cause problems.


----------



## Nero (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome cage dude. My uncle had a woodshop back when we all lived in Cleveland hell i wish we still had that place cause im gonna need a crap load of cages. High five on the cage man.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 11, 2008)

maybe this is flawed logic, but could you drill a bunch of holes in the plexi glass to take some of the distortion out of it? i seen a tank with 4 rows of holes along the bottom half of the glass, and it looked pretty good.

other than that, mad props on your acomplishment, you are greater than I. I have to buy my tanks as i don't trust myself near wood or electricity.


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 21, 2009)

ha thanks


----------



## omgtaylorg (Feb 21, 2009)

very well made, only thing is it seems a tad bit too narrow for a 4+ft lizard, i JUST finished my 8x4x4 cage yesterday completely and it costs me like 150, ill have pics up tomorrow once its decorated.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 21, 2009)

Cool looking enclosure. I hate to say it but it is not big enough for an adult. Even for a female it would be like living in a shoe box. It is real nice looking, in time maybe just add on to the back another foot or so. Just to narrow!!


----------

